# XD-100 or TC-W3 for E-TEC?



## jeep2448 (Mar 28, 2017)

I have mine set for XX-50, but I run did-100. If you change it to the xd-100 setting then that is all you can use.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

jeep2448 said:


> I have mine set for XX-50, but I run did-100. If you change it to the xd-100 setting then that is all you can use.


Yes that is what I will use and why I’d like to change it.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

As noted once your tech re-sets the motor to XD100 - that's all you can use...
I've always run my E-Tecs on XD50 since it's available locally as re-fills... That's since 2005 (I'm on my third E-Tec 90... in hard commercial service and prefer to buy my oil five gallons at a time and the re-fill price with my own jugs is the cheapest solution around....).


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

I was told by my
Evinrude mechanic in town that they have had better results with the 50 over the 100. The motor is programmed to burn more with the 50 versus the 100 but they told me they run and program all of their motors to the 50. You can run 100 when programmed for 50 but not the other way around.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks for all the reminders about the MUST USE XD-100.

I get that and will use it. It is a new outboard with 12 hours and one month on the water.

Other than using more oil than necessary, what is the benefit? Is it just a belt AND suspenders deal? I believe that if evinrude says you can do it an puts a 10 year warranty on the motors that their testing and analysis is quite a bit more extensive than a local shop mechanic.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

You’re suppose to eek the utmost performance from the engine with XD100. Also, the engine will sip oil with XD100. I’m always amazed at how little oil my eTec burns and I’m running XD50, can only imagine how little it will burn the XD100. Oh, hey, you can only use XD100 once you program for XD100. Lol.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

One thing I forgot to mention when I did my entry (just after 4Am, another day on the water...) is that XD50 is not TCW3 at all. XD100 if fully synthetic, XD 50 is partially synthetic - and TCW3 is nowhere as good as the basic XD 50... Yes, you can use TCW in a pinch but BRP has a whole routine you're supposed to follow if you had resort to TCW 3...

In short use either the 50 or the 100 - nothing else.... and if you use XD100 without having the motor set up for it - the oil will work - but you're spending quite a bit more and not getting the benefit of the XD100...


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

The xd-100 is really good stuff. I couldn't imagine using a little more of it could possibly be a bad thing.


----------

